# RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

This deal can't last long so get these now! Borg Warner is expected to adjust their pricing in the next month or so and these will not be able to be offered at this pricing again!
Just click on the image to go to the online ordering page or call us direct at 1-877-722-4886.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300! ([email protected])*

And hint to your families...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300! ([email protected]!NG)*

Still have a plenty in stock!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300! ([email protected])*

*UPDATE: THESE HAVE ALL SOLD!!!*
Thank you everyone for your support! These went much quicker than I anticipated. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: RS4 K-04 turbo sale at Achtuning $1,950 save $300! ([email protected]!NG)*


----------

